# Mechacon 2017



## gutsssy (Jul 18, 2017)

I know it isn't specifically a furry con, but i see some furs there every year
Are any of yall going? I don't have any furry friends in the New Orleans area and I need em


----------



## SpunSugar (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm going! In fact, I will be having a table in the artist alley. My booth is called Panda Fuzz.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 19, 2017)

I see "mecha" and I come running, only to realize it's a general anime convention. I'll just set my robotech models and BT miniatures back down...


----------



## gutsssy (Jul 26, 2017)

SpunSugar said:


> I'm going! In fact, I will be having a table in the artist alley. My booth is called Panda Fuzz.



That's awesome! I'll definitely come by and check your booth out!!


----------



## Alstren (Jul 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I see "mecha" and I come running, only to realize it's a general anime convention. I'll just set my robotech models and BT miniatures back down...


No my brother! We must invade the Freeborn Otakus and reclaim the InnerSphere!


----------



## gutsssy (Jul 27, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I see "mecha" and I come running, only to realize it's a general anime convention. I'll just set my robotech models and BT miniatures back down...


Misleading name but gundam is welcome Anywhere


----------

